
Is Favorit a Digg killer? - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/01/is-favorit-a-digg-killer/
======
run4yourlives
Has anyone done a study on the effects on random dot domain names like
de.licio.us and fav.or.it on users?

For the life of me, it takes forever to verbally explain to someone how to go
to delicious. And now, with favorit I even have to remember to tell people to
spell "favour" wrong.

------
Tichy
Better Data Mining is no incentive for me to use it - why would I want to be
monitored even more?

Commenting - maybe, but it can't be the killer feature. Actually, I'd rather
comment less than I do now, not more. That urge to comment is stupid...

